# Sony Hack /North Korea



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2014)

so apparently North Korea's dictator is so pissed about an entire movie being made about him they made a threat against movie goers?

I wonder if Seth and Franco will hire bodyguards? kind of funny but in a way not funny... I wish this movie starred jane fonda and al gore and then I wouldn't mind them being abducted by North Korea..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 16, 2014)

Shit kinda got real with those threats against theaters that show the film, but up until that point, I found the whole situation hilarious. Everybody knew that Hollywood was shady and backhanded. A sudden release of all the emails and data proves all the back room dealing that goes on in the industry. And all the actors and Sony execs are collectively shitting themselves worrying about what will get released next.


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> so apparently North Korea's dictator is so pissed about an entire movie being made about him they made a threat against movie goers?
> 
> I wonder if Seth and Franco will hire bodyguards? kind of funny but in a way not funny... I wish this movie starred jane fonda and al gore and then I wouldn't mind them being abducted by North Korea..




To be honest, I'm not sure I would mind Seth/Franco being abducted either.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure I would mind Seth/Franco being abducted either.


this. definitely Franco. I don't get him. He's nothing special as an actor. Neither is Seth, but at least he a little funny.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that way about Franco. I don't understand how he is still employed as an actor. I would have to assume there are enough people out there who find him funny but I certainly don't.


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I'm not sure I would mind Seth/Franco being abducted either.
> ...


All of their movies thus far:

Requirements:

-Weed

-Token black guy

-"Oh no, what are we gonna do?"

-Gay jokes

Then, they throw darts at a board of nouns or scenarios, and make a movie from it.

E.g.

-Weed

-Kim Jong Un

-Apocalypse

-Porn


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

had no idea who Franco was, never seen any of the movies listed for him. Not a fan of seth. but I have weird tastes in comedy. I don't like will ferrel, stever correl, or Jim carey of recent times.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> had no idea who Franco was, never seen any of the movies listed for him. Not a fan of seth. but I have weird tastes in comedy. I don't like will ferrel, stever correl, or Jim carey of recent times.




I HATE Jim Carry. The only movie I'll watch of his (for the most part) is Bruce Almighty and that's because he limits his stupid facial expressions. Seth has been in a few good movies, but his typical ones I don't care for because I usually feel dumber after seeing them. I do like Will and Steve though but mostly because I don't feel like they are ALWAYS type casted.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

Bruce Almighty was one of his better movies. I liked Liar Liar too. He's a bit over the top for me most times.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess my point was I would prefer to see Jane Fonda tortured over *most* any other actor  &amp; so would most anyone else whose parents served in Vietnam...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I guess my point was I would prefer to see Jane Fonda tortured over *most* any other actor  &amp; so would most anyone else whose parents served in Vietnam...




I kinda thought she was dead honestly, but I don't disagree with you...Martin Sheen isn't too high on my list either


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

I equally loathe Jim Carrey. Don't mind Correl. Don't like Ferrell movies, but like him on SNL (the lovers in the hot tub skit).


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

Step Brothers, Ricky Bobby, and Old School were all good movies imo, however the anchorman I didn't care for as much (too much comedy with no story really, I mean even Jay and Silent Bob had some sort of story)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I HATE Jim Carry. The only movie I'll watch of his (for the most part) is Bruce Almighty and that's because he limits his stupid facial expressions. Seth has been in a few good movies, but his typical ones I don't care for because I usually feel dumber after seeing them. I do like Will and Steve though but mostly because I don't feel like they are ALWAYS type casted.




He keeps his facial expressions to a minimum in the Ace Ventura movies too...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE Jim Carry. The only movie I'll watch of his (for the most part) is Bruce Almighty and that's because he limits his stupid facial expressions. Seth has been in a few good movies, but his typical ones I don't care for because I usually feel dumber after seeing them. I do like Will and Steve though but mostly because I don't feel like they are ALWAYS type casted.
> ...


+1. That was a good movie. The Truman Show wasn't terrible either. Played a more serious role. My Myself and Irene was pretty [email protected] funny too. And let's not forget The Cable Guy, another good one IMO.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 17, 2014)

I like Jim Carey. I don't like Franco (is he even a comedian?). I absolutely can't stand Seth Rogan... he jus grates on my nerves and the weed jokes aren't funny at all, maybe because I'm not a pothead. I like Will Farrell sometimes. Steve Correl has his moments. But my favorite guy these days for comedy is Vince Vaughn. That guy is laugh out loud funny.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't discriminate, I like to laugh, it keeps my stress level low.. so I can watch all those guys movies...

now for that Drew Barrymore, she is god awful in everything she has ever been in (&amp; keeps getting more) except in Scream, I enjoyed her work in Scream, she should have the same role in every movie she makes...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I don't discriminate, I like to laugh, it keeps my stress level low.. so I can watch all those guys movies...
> 
> now for that Drew Barrymore, she is god awful in everything she has ever been in (&amp; keeps getting more) except in Scream, I enjoyed her work in Scream, she should have the same role in every movie she makes...


I thought ET was pretty good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > He keeps his facial expressions to a minimum in the Ace Ventura movies too...
> ...




LOL, seriously? I was joking.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/17/7412393/sony-cancels-the-interview-release-after-theaters-pull-out


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw that late yesterday. Regardless of how I feel about the actors, I think it's st00pid for Sony to do this.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear Sony,

Good job in letting a third world country control America's choice in entertainment. It's sad to know that North Korea can control what North Koreans and Americans can watch.


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2014)

To quote one of the guys on the Jason Ellis show yesterday, "Team America: World Police was OK, but this went too far? Seriously?"


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2014)

There's a theater in Texas that will be showing Team America instead.

I can't wait for season 5 of Homeland to be set in North Korea. Carrie will seduce Kim and then they'll release the movie.


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2014)

csb said:


> There's a theater in Texas that will be showing Team America instead.
> 
> I can't wait for season 5 of Homeland to be set in North Korea. Carrie will seduce Kim and then they'll release the movie.




LMFAO. Sounds about right. And I love Homeland, but I think you did sum up every season's plot thus far.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/19/politics/fbi-north-korea-responsible-sony/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Can't argue with him here.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/19/politics/fbi-north-korea-responsible-sony/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> Can't argue with him here.


So he is saying we shouldn't negotiate,hmmmm?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com//entertainment/entertainment-news/NATL-Hustler-Making-Porn-Parody-of-The-Interview-286436281.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_NYBrand


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2014)

^^^ 'Murica.


----------



## DanHalen (Dec 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> so apparently North Korea's dictator is so pissed about an entire movie being made about him they made a threat against movie goers?
> 
> I wonder if Seth and Franco will hire bodyguards? kind of funny but in a way not funny... I wish this movie starred jane fonda and al gore and then I wouldn't mind them being abducted by North Korea..




I'm with you all the way on that RG!



snickerd3 said:


> had no idea who Franco was, never seen any of the movies listed for him. Not a fan of seth. but I have weird tastes in comedy. I don't like will ferrel, stever correl, or Jim carey of recent times.




Ditto.



matt267 said:


> Dear Sony,
> 
> Good job in letting a third world country control America's choice in entertainment. It's sad to know that North Korea can control what North Koreans and Americans can watch.




I don't get it. Since when did anyone give a flip what N. Korea says? I keep forgetting we live in a PC world and god forbid we offend anybody.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 22, 2014)

So, apparently North Korea's internet is down. (Yes, the whole country.)

I wonder if someone hacked them?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2014)

It was me.

OH NO, WAIT, haha, just kidding... it wasn't me. I had nothing to do with it. You hear me, NOTHING TO DO WITH IT! Wasn't me. I was somewhere else doing something.

_I'm... so... ronery. So ronery,
So ronery and sadry arone.
There's no one, just me onry
Sitting on my rittre throne
I work wery hard and make up great prans
But nobody ristens, no one understands
Seems like no one takes me serirousry...
And so... I'm ronery.
A little ronery.
Poor rittre me..._

I might have to watch Team America again tonight to celebrate.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2014)

Who in North Korea cares that their internet is down? Aren't they only allowed to see government approved propaganda anyway? Like The Hunger Games, but not as much fun.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2014)

!!! How Dare you!!! They are a thriving people benefitted by not having to pay those pesky multi million dollar CEO salaries, free healthcare, free higher education, free exercise programs (via conscripted into the military / police force)..


----------



## envirotex (Dec 22, 2014)

csb said:


> There's a theater in Texas that will be showing Team America instead.
> 
> I can't wait for season 5 of Homeland to be set in North Korea. Carrie will seduce Kim and then they'll release the movie.


It was Alamo Drafthouse...Paramount made them cancel it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> So, apparently North Korea's internet is down. (Yes, the whole country.)
> 
> I wonder if someone hacked them?


Nothing to see here. You may go about your business. Move along....


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2014)

Fox? What did you do? Have you been up to no good again?

I'm impressed with the size of your ban hammer.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 24, 2014)

So now that Sony has released the movie on YouTube has anyone been inclined to watch it? Ordinarily I would have zero interest in this film but now I feel it is my patriotic duty to see it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2014)

^ agreed


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 26, 2014)

I think Sony was behind the whole thing, so that they could get some invaluable marketing, and get people to watch James Franco and Seth Rogan act like high idiots on screen. :Chris:


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2014)

Releasing social security numbers and financials? Risky business


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2014)

so now the news is saying this may have been disgruntled laid of Sony employees - which might explain the personal nature of the "attack"?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 30, 2014)

can we still burn shit in protest?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> can we still burn shit in protest?


Bras and panties only.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 30, 2014)

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > can we still burn shit in protest?
> ...


Bras and panties should not be worn to this protest.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Shoes and shirts optional?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 30, 2014)

Only for the chick. Men must be fully clothed.


----------

